# Site ??



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I just noticed a new topic area entitled The Boiler Room. It requires a password to access it. What's that about?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_the password is ,letmein (let me in) anyone can go there._

_The way i understand it the search engines like google,etc won't access it so if someone wants to discuss politics,etc someone else doesn't get their panties in a bunch._


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

I wondered where those posts went.

Since I usually view the site on my phone, I've been thinking I didn't always get all the new content.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _the password is ,letmein (let me in) anyone can go there._
> 
> _The way i understand it the search engines like google,etc won't access it so if someone wants to discuss politics,etc someone else doesn't get their panties in a bunch._


LOL love it. Hit the nail directly on the head.

But lets make this clear right now, it's not that Google, Bing, Jeeves or any of dozens of other search engines actually respects our privacy and _won't_ enter the boiler room, far from it actually. Current Bots or web crawlers _can't_ enter the boiler room as they don't have sufficient AI yet to actually recognize the password to a closed forum was in the header then actually pause long enough to enter it and wait for admission. When AI advances far enough nothing will be safe. Instead of 10,000 hackers on the net, think along the lines of a few million.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> _the password is ,letmein (let me in) anyone can go there._
> 
> _The way i understand it the search engines like google,etc won't access it so if someone wants to discuss politics,etc someone else doesn't get their panties in a bunch._


Yes, and that someone would mainly fall into the whining LIBERAL category.























Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Careful Mike, you're liable to get flamed for using the L-word again. You should probably be more PC and refer to them as "conservatively challenged".


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Or gray matter deficiency?


----------

